# Digital Web Media Limited



## wollenberg torsten (10 Mai 2004)

Hilfe,wer kann mir helfen????
Bin rookie und habe eine Rechnung bekommen von der ich nichts weis.Der Absender heist: Digital Web Media Limited aus Hamburg.Die Rechnung beträgt 69,95 Euro.Wer weis etwas über diese Firma und wer kann mir sicher und vernünftig sagen wie ich aus dieser sch....,wieder heraus komme.Was muß ich tun???????
Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wolly


----------



## technofreak (10 Mai 2004)

*VBZ Hamburg*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5205
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4223
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4915

Da bereits mehrfach im Forum behandelt 

Thread geschlossen


----------

